# Satellite Beach 5/2/10



## jacktheclipper (Jun 29, 2009)

Fished the last two hours of incoming tide untill two hours after ( 9:00 A.M. - 1:00 P.M.. The wind was brisk out of the south and there was a bit of a southerly drift as well. The waves were approx. two feet and choppy and the water was murky. We caught a nice sheepy and a black margate on fiddler crabs , and a cooler full of whiting , one pomp , and several rat black drum all on frozen clams and fresh shrimp pieces . 
We used two hook bottom rigs with circle hooks . Filled a one gallon freezer bag with the fillets !


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Mmmmm. We're going to be neighbors by the end of the month.


----------



## DVO (Mar 22, 2004)

Eman, are you moving back to Orlando?. I personally like Panama city/Destin area better than Orlando/East coast. I guest job probably drive you to come back here. We may be fish together one day at Sebastian.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

I'll be moving to Winter Garden at the end of the month. Once I find a new job, I'll be fishing Sebastian and the Skyway from the piers but doing some boat fishing as well.


----------



## jacktheclipper (Jun 29, 2009)

emanuel said:


> I'll be moving to Winter Garden at the end of the month. Once I find a new job, I'll be fishing Sebastian and the Skyway from the piers but doing some boat fishing as well.


when you get to Winter Garden , look me up

Dillardstreetbarbershop.com


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Oh I know right where you are at and I did need a new barber. Excellent.


----------



## myuo8o2 (Dec 23, 2007)

welcome to my neihhbor. If you look for prople for fish dinner, give me a buzz.


----------



## myuo8o2 (Dec 23, 2007)

After a unsucessful trip to Sebastian Inlet for flounder, I tried 2 hrs at the high tide over Satelite Beach. Ton of small stuffs ( spot, whiting, drum) which made it real hard to keep the bait (clamp) on hook, but no pomps. Dirty water I quess.


----------

